# Apache Shiro RBAC  multi "Mandant"



## achest (3. Dez 2013)

Hallo Alle!

Ich baue gerade eine Anwendung, welche von mehreren Kunden benutzt wird.Für die Administration diese Anwendung ist es erforderlich, dass einen  Administrator mehrere Kundenprojekte gleichzeitig verwalten kann. 
Dabei ist er in den Projekt A  manager, in Project B, hat er nur eingeschränkte rechte z.b nur lesen.
Ziel ist:  Nur 1 Anmeldung, 
Ähnlich wie in Jira.

Technologien stack: Java OSGI, Apache Shiro + Vaadin. Backend: Postgres DB.

Example.
User 1  hat in Project 1 role "manager"
User 1 hat in Project 2 role "manager:users:list"


Ohne Mandanten Lauft alles bereits.

```
@Permission("manager:users:list")
List <String> getUserList()
{
     .......
     return new ArrayList<String> ();
}
@Permission("manager:users:delete")
void deleteUser(String user)
{
   ..
}
```

meine Code ist generisch soll keine konkrete Rolen oder "Mandanten Namen" kennen.

Ich suche nach eine elegante Lösung.

Wenn ich nach "Apache shiro tenant" google, bekomme ich nur die Beispiele, wo beim Login festgelegt werden soll, für welche Mandant der  user sich gerade anmeldet.  Genau diese Situation möchte ich verhindern.   

Kann mir ev. einen Tipp geben, nach welche Schlusselworter ich googeln könnte? Vielen Dank.




Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie gerne behalten.


----------

